# -29?

## Belka_2008

,  !     .       .        ,     ,   ,        -29, -     - .       .       -2  -3.  -29     Estimate,       . 

1)         -29.  ,       ,       .       ? 

2)             ""?    - ,    ?

3)      -29  ,     .      20 ,        ?

4)     ,         .   -29     ,   ,        .  ?

5)  -29   "     ,()",     ,   .    -29?   -       ?

----------


## Svetishe

.            .          ,   / /+-// .
     ,     ,     .
,  ,      ,    ,       .      ,   -   .    -,        ,       ""   .       , /   .

----------


## Belka_2008

,         (     ,    ,      )?                ? 

       -29   naidena02@rambler.ru.   ,       :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

,,   ,     ,     ,   ,  .

----------


## Belka_2008

> ,,   ,     ,     ,   ,  .


 !              ,       .       -29     ,    , ,  ,   ,     .       .  ,       .

----------


## Belka_2008

-29?

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## z

Отчет о расходе &#.xls   .      -29.

----------


## z



----------

